# DC loco wheel cleaner



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I think I know the answer but don't want to destroy anything. I am going to build a loco wheel cleaner on my work bench and want to just use my old DC throttle to operate it. I just wanted to make sure the DCC decoder and locos could handle it?


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*I hope this may help.*

I remember reading that the NMRA rules...The manufacturer must provide a parameter
for the dc control. You still have to be aware not to operate in the A/C voltage mode. 
Since the Dcc signal is a form of A/C voltage. Regard's,tr1


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

tr1 said:


> I remember reading that the NMRA rules...The manufacturer must provide a parameter
> for the dc control. You still have to be aware not to operate in the A/C voltage mode.
> Since the Dcc signal is a form of A/C voltage. Regard's,tr1


I am sorry i don't quite understand. There is no A/C voltage mode on my old DC throttle? I just want to operate a DCC equipped loco on a DC throttle.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some DCC locos are supposed to work on DC and some DC locos
are supposed to work on DCC. Personally, I would not do either.

Why not just run a pair of wires from your DCC buss to the
wheel cleaner you are making? Since it would be an
occasional use device, you could install a panel jack and
put a plug on the cleaners cable.

Don


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

DonR said:


> Some DCC locos are supposed to work on DC and some DC locos
> are supposed to work on DCC. Personally, I would not do either.
> 
> Why not just run a pair of wires from your DCC buss to the
> ...


I could do this but my work bench already has a power supply setting on it. I use it for testing low voltage items. By using the throttle on the power supply I can adjust the voltage for testing LEDs etc. I wasn't thinking but all my current locos were DC and I converted to DCC so they should be safe on DC. I think the decoders would be the only issue. Thanks


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Most all decoders will run on DC just fine .... provided it hasn't been turned off in CV29. 

On the flip side, it's NOT recommended you run a DC engine on DCC using address 00.

Mark.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Still a lot to learn yet.*

Sorry for my misinformation. I'd like to retract my earlier statement on A/C and dc modes
concerning the decoders. Regards,tr1


----------

